# Html HELP PLEASE!!!



## laverne (Oct 28, 2007)

I just add photo t-shirts to my website and I would like my customers to be able to send me their pictures by either uploading them or just emailing them to me. i've read several post reguarding Html and checked several free html code sites with no luck I need HTML 4 DUMMIES 
please help/


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

html is not easy...Borders Books and Barnes and Noble have books on html and how to...etc...but if one is not computer savvy, it can be a daunting task. I would suggest you see if you can find a local guru to guide you through this...maybe best thing is to have your customers email the photos..then you can easily upload to your site


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

w3schools.org, they lay it out very clearly


----------



## golemite (Aug 2, 2008)

It seems you're using Yahoo! Stores? HTML by itself can't handle it, you'll need a script/program on your side of the store to accept the upload and place the file in your directory. I believe they have support for PHP scripting, which is a programming language that would help you enable file uploads on your server. It's probably best to ask a Yahoo store developer for help.

For email, just add instructions to your product description... maybe something like: _"After placing your order please email me the photo you wish to use on your shirt to [email protected] with your order number."_


----------



## lightningfast (Sep 29, 2008)

I suggest that you just create a simple contact form. PHP is the easier language and you will get lots of free scripts.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

You can also have a php script that will allow the user to choose a file from their computer and it will email to you. Might be safer than having them upload a file to your server. Check out hot scripts...they might have something.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

You will definitely need a server side script to upload. PHP and Perl are popular. The code block in Perl that actually does the upload is about 4 lines, so it's not difficult. What can be difficult is getting permission from your website host to run server side scripts. Some of the big hosting outfits have a set list of canned scripts that you can use. These are programs that run on their server so they want to maintain some control. Some allow you to write your own scripts, but don't give you access to the cgi-bin directory. You have to send them the script, they test it then upload it. Some allow full FTP access to the cgi-bin, which is the easiest way. 

You need to talk to who ever is hosting your site. They will tell you what you can and can not do on their server. You can upload or email via a script. There may be a file size restriction using email. With direct upload, there is no limit.


----------



## Harison (Aug 21, 2008)

for help with html, I always go to Annabella's html help. (Just google Annablla html help) I've been using that site for help with my html for years and I find it really easy and well laid out. It's perfect for beginners imo.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

laverne said:


> I just add photo t-shirts to my website and I would like my customers to be able to send me their pictures by either uploading them or just emailing them to me. i've read several post reguarding Html and checked several free html code sites with no luck I need HTML 4 DUMMIES
> please help/


A good way to have customers be able to send you files is via an online form.

I would suggest using the form by appnitro. It's a very clean, and easy to use form, and I think they even offer free installation on your website with the purchase of the software. I use it on a few sites and it has the ability to allow customers to upload files.

MachForm - PHP HTML Form Builder - Mailer Form Creator


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

one of my favorite sites from the 90s came back online recently. webmonkey.com - i was at that site 25 hours a day when i was learning how to write html.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

there's tons of free php etc scripts that will allow you to do this, checkout, youll probably find other scripts youll want to try out aswell: PHP Script and Programs :: Hot Scripts


----------



## lightningfast (Sep 29, 2008)

tshirtn00b said:


> one of my favorite sites from the 90s came back online recently. webmonkey.com - i was at that site 25 hours a day when i was learning how to write html.


25 hours a day?


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

I was dedicated, what can i say!


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

I know wordpress has a flickr feed pluggin.

go media uses it on their blog to show user submitted designs.
check out their site (bottom right)

www.gomediazine.com


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

this is why i LOVE opensource.. many opensource carts have pre-written scripts that allow you to put and upload file field in your store, and THEN the script makes sure that your customer is ONLY uploading .jpg or .tiff files.. The reason for this is that a malicious user can upload some javascript and totally destroy your site remotely.. OR they can do is very subtly so that you dont notice it, but they are harvesting your customers email addresses for spam.. which kills your server's bandwidth and in no time, youw ill be getting emails form your host.

Either way, do just go ahead and make an upload form.. give it limitations..


----------

